# Is it difficult to find an apartment in Cairo?



## yontik

Hi
I'm planning to move to cairo on the 29th of march, and I'm so scared 
I still have no place to stay, and have no idea about language, or about anything in Cairo>
Does anyone know if there's a website where I can find a room in a shared flat?
I'm a female, and no way i will be living there on my own. =)))
thanks a lot


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum


If you are scared why are you coming?

Maiden


----------



## expatagogo

yontik said:


> Hi
> I'm planning to move to cairo on the 29th of march, and I'm so scared
> I still have no place to stay, and have no idea about language, or about anything in Cairo>
> Does anyone know if there's a website where I can find a room in a shared flat?
> I'm a female, and no way i will be living there on my own. =)))
> thanks a lot


Try craigslist. There are always people in Cairo looking for roommates to share a flat with on craigslist.

And, really, if you're scared, why are you coming?


----------



## yontik

thanks for replies, wow you guys are so friendly

I think you took it too personally, when i said I'm scared - that actually meant that I'm frightened of such a big change in my life, going to a country alone, I don't know anyone there, when I ask someone who lived there - they say that locals are really friendly but most of them don't speak english (fair enough - they do not have to), and the expats are quite .... unsociable (?)
also everyone is pointing out how difficult it is to live there alone if you are a muslim woman. 
I didn't mean to hurt your feelings=)))))))


the reason why I'm coming - I'm going to study at the university of al azhar, if there would be an islamic institution here in mallorca, i would never go away from europe

okay, thanks alot, i'll check it on that craiglist website


----------



## MaidenScotland

yontik said:


> thanks for replies, wow you guys are so friendly
> 
> I think you took it too personally, when i said I'm scared - that actually meant that I'm frightened of such a big change in my life, going to a country alone, I don't know anyone there, when I ask someone who lived there - they say that locals are really friendly but most of them don't speak english (fair enough - they do not have to), and the expats are quite .... unsociable (?)
> also everyone is pointing out how difficult it is to live there alone if you are a muslim woman.
> I didn't mean to hurt your feelings=)))))))
> 
> 
> the reason why I'm coming - I'm going to study at the university of al azhar, if there would be an islamic institution here in mallorca, i would never go away from europe
> 
> okay, thanks alot, i'll check it on that craiglist website





Yes it can be a big noisy busy frightening city.. but you will be ok,

Egyptians are hospitable and friendly and all the men will say hello if you look foreign, that is not a criticism just a fact.

Expat are friendly and we tend to look out for each other as we know how hard it can be in this city, we even phone round and tell each other when a favourite food is in stock in a supermarket. I meet up with two people of this forum and have met Adrian when he first came but of course his family is here now and he has a family life but if we meet we always have a chat..

I suspect you may be told that things might be different as you will be here to study Arabic/Islam.. being a women on your own is difficult very difficult as it is not the norm in Egyptian society. I would tell any man that asks you that you are married and your husband is in Spain but will join you every month or so for a weekend..it will help to ward off any unwanted attention. don't forget to put a wedding ring on. 

Good luck on your studies and if you are ever in the downtown area and want to meet for a coffee just send me a message.. I am desperate to practise my Spanish lol 

Maiden


----------

